# Any Pics of a 9-Month Old?



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I would ask the breeder. Depending on the breeding/lines you might get very different looking goldens. Does the breeder by chance have a website or facebook page with pics?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We are two months shy @ only 7 months old. But here is my big boy. 









He is almost 60 pounds.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Good luck with your rescue!!  

My girl will be 3 at the end of april but here is a picture of her at 9 months. She was just starting to get her tail feathers:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley is about a week short of 9 months.
Added a pic that better shows his size. He's about 80 lbs.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

This photo was Maddie around nine months old.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

My signature pic. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Bentley is about a week short of 9 months.
> Added a pic that better shows his size. He's about 80 lbs.


How's Bentley liking his kickball? Is it durable enough?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

This is Zingo 9 months old!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Nairb said:


> How's Bentley liking his kickball? Is it durable enough?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm going to post a thread about the comparisons. Just can't today. Too sad.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's Murphee at 8 months...


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is Diesel. He turned 9 months on Monday the 25 and weighs about 75 lbs.
















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rosalie (Sep 22, 2012)

This is Rosalie at nine months, she is about 45 lbs now.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures of Max at 9 months. Keep in mind that Max is probably not typical--he is bigger than the standard Golden Retriever. Probably about 100 pounds in these photos.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Here are some of Rose at 9 months plus the signature pic. Sorry you can't quite tell with all the snow around her.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Here's Bentley at 9 months, he was about 65 lbs. He just turned 10 months and is roughly 68lbs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Bryley at 9 months. I think at 9 months they are alllmost fullsize, he has just filled out a bit since then and his coat is fuller. His weight at 10 months was 63 lbs, and his adult weight is 68 lbs. I will say that at 9 months mine was more than a handful...full on teenager! It can be a trying time!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

This is my boy a week short of 9 months




























He's around 70lbs.

Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's Vinnie at 9 months ( just a couple months ago)
Also on my signature pic.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's Shadow at 9 months.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie at 9 months & 56 lbs















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks to all who submitted pics. I'm not surprised at the typical size of a 9-month "puppy"! It confirms my suspicion about that. :wavey:

Doug & Linda


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Winnie will be 9 months on the 5th. She is @62 lbs















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Winniesmom said:


> Winnie will be 9 months on the 5th. She is @62 lbs
> View attachment 168074


Oh my goodness -- Winnie is *gorgeous!!*

Doug & Linda


----------



## Kat's Dogs (Jul 31, 2012)

Great to see the other 9 month olds! Kova just turned 9 months last week.  She is 30 lbs now:


----------



## Indramario (Dec 30, 2012)

8 months Renzo! I am not sure how much he is weigh in though.. most probably +-45 pounds ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kat's Dogs said:


> Great to see the other 9 month olds! Kova just turned 9 months last week.  She is 30 lbs now:


Wow! She's small for a 9 months old.


----------



## HeathJenn (Sep 3, 2012)

Here is Moose at 9.5ish months. 
He weighs 54 lbs.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is Ripley around 8-9 months. His hair is a lot longer and fuller now just a couple of weeks shy of a year. He also has gotten taller and a little broader. Koda, are you from the Pullman area?


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry I meant Kova


----------



## Kat's Dogs (Jul 31, 2012)

JMME said:


> Koda, are you from the Pullman area?


Why yes, we are in Pullman!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Small world! I've seen your dog around campus  too funny  she is very cute!


----------



## Kat's Dogs (Jul 31, 2012)

JMME said:


> Small world! I've seen your dog around campus  too funny  she is very cute!


How funny! And thanks.  Feel free to stop us and say "hi" anytime. I have Kova on campus fairly often.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Pebbles at 9 months old - last November

#1









#2
Pebbles on the left









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8
A couple weeks shy of 9 months


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh my.... Pebbles is yet ANOTHER gorgeous one! :wavey:

Doug & Linda


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is a video of my Brady at 8 months - he is a blend of Performance (Sunfire) and conformation (FoxRun). He is slim, but very well coated with a tail that has been trimmed up 3 times already  This is the 2nd time he has seen jump standards so while willing to play he has not figured out the rules quite yet 

Start of FC Games - YouTube


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Brisby at 9 months.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

OMG seriously I am following this thread to see all the gorgeous dogs! You all have amazing dogs. Amazing. I am so thrilled to own a golden. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex at nine months:


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

This is Diesel right around 9 months


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dryloofah (Aug 30, 2013)

This my my Omi about 9 month and a few days past

hope you like it


----------



## mew (Apr 16, 2013)

I know this thread is old but I can't resist sharing my favorite photo of Jackson from when he was 9 months old


----------

